# Good plumbers' shirts



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

"More attractive than you think" - German ad for craftsmen.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

yep thats professional!:no:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Wonder how it would look with a hairy butt crack lol


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

revenge said:


> Wonder how it would look with a hairy butt crack lol


Something like this.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Something like this.


Eww


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol too funny.
One of our guys showed up with a shirt that says (i void warranty's)


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Something like this.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

As if Lindsey isn't but-ugly enough....wait till she's drunk, then get the weedwhacker...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

unless compared too;Sofia Vergara


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> As if Lindsey isn't but-ugly enough....wait till she's drunk, then get the weedwhacker...


You worry me .
If shes butt ugly what do you consider good looking ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Something like this.


My eyes cannot unseen what has been seen.... 

Time for some Brain Bleach...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Brain bleach and ammonia! That will burn it away!:laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> You worry me .
> If shes butt ugly what do you consider good looking ?



,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> ,.,.,.,.,.


use to call her Four eyes and a double talker! :laughing:


----------

